# RECHARGEABLE - POWER-EX - ENLOOP - IMEDION



## Chris_prophotographic (Mar 11, 2013)

What ones? the EX seem to promise fast Cycle times while enloop say charged for a year. Other things to consider? please educate me as im going from throw always to 100% rechargeable. about 64 batteries for PW's and 9 strobe 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/64-Pack-PowerEx-2700-mAh-AA-NiMH-Rechargeable-Batteries-with-Battery-Cases-Maha-/230766993195?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35bac8df2b&_uhb=1#ht_6629wt_1398

seems like a good price but what do I know.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 11, 2013)

Whenever I encounter topics like this or reviews, the Eneloop would came out as the answer, really.

And an hour ago I just bought a pack of 4 AA's + quick charger. Mainly for my flash, but sidelines on my wireless xbox 360 controller. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2013)

Eneloop.


----------



## moocowe (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been using Ansmann Max-E batteries with no complaints. The reason I went with them is because they were the highest capacity LSD's available at the time. When I bought them the Ansmann ones were 2500mAh, compared to 2000mAh for the Eneloops.
If I was buying today, I would go for either Ansmann Max-E or Eneloop XX.


----------



## SwissBear (Mar 11, 2013)

Eneloop: medium capacity (1900mAh), medium max drain BUT: charge, put in your bag, forget, still charged when you need them.

I bought 8 and i'm totally happy with them.

Also got 8 hi cap "regular" accus (2500mAh) together with the recharger. they are not bad, but i need to charge the lot a few hours before an event or else they are (half) empty. But they offer slightly better flash recharge time and they last a bit longer.

As self-discharge sucks... my vote goes to eneloop (=


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 11, 2013)

Eneloop or the energizer version of it.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 11, 2013)

eneloop. I charge them with the little sanyo "smart" charger that came in a set. Sometimes i charge them with my lacrosse, but i really see no reason not to just stick with the sanyo charger. I've used duracell, energizer, rayovac and the lacrosse branded rechargeable bats. Unless you get enjoyment out of fooling around with dead batteries, just go with the eneloop and consider it done. 

--stay away from the quick chargers.


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2013)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> What ones? the EX seem to promise fast Cycle times while enloop say charged for a year. Other things to consider? please educate me as im going from throw always to 100% rechargeable. about 64 batteries for PW's and 9 strobe
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/64-Pack-PowerEx-2700-mAh-AA-NiMH-Rechargeable-Batteries-with-Battery-Cases-Maha-/230766993195?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35bac8df2b&_uhb=1#ht_6629wt_1398
> 
> seems like a good price but what do I know.



I had a set of power-ex but they lost charge very quickly. NOw I am trying Imedions but don't have enough experience to highly recommend them. They hold their charge for over a year, which is important.


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 11, 2013)

My setup (which I absolutely LOVE):

Batteries: Enloop XX 2500mah
http://www.amazon.com/eneloop-Capacity-Pre-Charged-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B0058GZWXQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1363017182&sr=1-1&keywords=eneloop+xx+aa


Charger: Titanium Smart Fast 16 Bay MD-1600L
http://www.amazon.com/Titanium-Battery-100-240V-Adapters-MD-1600L/dp/B005UNPM3M/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1363017141&sr=1-1&keywords=Titanium+Smart+Fast+16+Bay+Ni-MH+AA%2FAAA+Battery+Charger+AC+100-240V+%2B+DC+Adapters+MD-1600L

I use them in my 580exII with an external battery pack:
http://www.amazon.com/External-Speedlite-Cleaning-MagicFiber-Microfiber/dp/B004RSCL4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1363017291&sr=1-1&keywords=External+battery+pack+for+Canon+speedlite


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a note added in post script

Imedions are less expensive than Enloop XX with similar power. set of 4 batteries (2400 mAh) for $14.50 at Amazon vs $17.17 for a set of 4 Enloop XX (2500 mAh) also at Amazon.


----------



## SithTracy (Mar 11, 2013)

Another vote for Eneloops. All I use and buy for the last 4 or 5 years. Use them in my speedlites, keyboards and mice, TV remotes... Kids game controllers (XBOX and Wii). Great batteries.


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 11, 2013)

Enloop - pick them up at Costco (10 pack of AA's were $20 last time I checked). They also had 8x AA and 2x AAA with adapters to C/D sizes and a 4 spot charger for about the same.

On the Canadian site, it's $50 for 16 AA's or 12 AAA's for $32

http://www.costco.ca/Sanyo-Eneloop-1500-Battery-Pack-16-x-AA-Batteries.product.100014499.html


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 32 PowerEx's and while they charge well and perform well, the self-discharge is a pain and I have to make sure they're all topped off the day before I plan to use them. If I were buying again (or for my next purchase) I'd go with Eneloops.

On the other hand, I really like my Maha charger.


----------



## Chris Burch (Mar 11, 2013)

I started with regular Eneloop and now use the Eneloop XX. I tried the regular ones side by side with the higher rated Imedions and the old Eneloops easily performed better (faster recycle times).

Whatever brand you choose, get the slow discharge kinds (Eneloop and Imedions are slow but the Power-Ex model you posted are not). Regardless of the mAh rating, the slow discharge are more efficient and will not only last longer, but can also give you better output. Every test I've seen so far rates the Eneloops as the best in class, so they are a very easy choice.

I also use and recommend the Titanium 16-bay charger. It makes it SO much easier to manage that many batteries.


----------



## dlleno (Mar 11, 2013)

siegsAR said:


> Whenever I encounter topics like this or reviews, the Eneloop would came out as the answer, really.
> 
> And an hour ago I just bought a pack of 4 AA's + quick charger. Mainly for my flash, but sidelines on my wireless xbox 360 controller. ;D


this is the right answer. consider that there are tradeoffs in an AA package.

* you can make materials thinner to get more capacity, but the cost will be internal resistance (cycle time)
* in addition to the above you can optimize for capacity but the cost will be self discharge
* in addition to the above you can optimize capacity and internal resistance, but the cost will be # of cycles. 

in short, the very best sweet spot for AA strobe use is the Eneloops. combine that with the known reliability reputation and you have a no brainer. be sure to look at all three variables (read the data sheets):

1. internal resistance
2. self discharge
3. number of cycles

get a good smart charger like the Maha 801D (8 cells at a time). here you want individual circuits for each battery . a soft charge and and re-condition cycle are must-haves.


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eneloop.



works for me.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 11, 2013)

Ditto on all the positive *eneloops* comments. I got mine online, Amazon, locally at Costco, etc. Unlike most things, they just work. 8)


----------



## brad-man (Mar 11, 2013)

Agree with the other posters. I started out using Powerex. The self discharge quickly and also fail. I began with 8 AA cells four years ago. I have 2 left. Moderate use. None of the Eneloops purchased at the same time have failed. Haven't tried the XX version yet as I have around a gazillion of the originals...


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 11, 2013)

Eneloop or Duracell (Duraloop) made in Japan. the Duracells are in fact Eneloops.


There are three generations of Eneloops, although the ones I picked up from B+H a year ago were Gen 2's (without the vent holes at the top) - see link here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355757-White-top-duracell&p=4147156&viewfull=1#post4147156

My old Energizer and Ultra (TigerDirect) batteries are dropping left and right but I have yet to have an Eneloop fail and I have upwards of a hundred of them.


----------



## Camerajah (Mar 12, 2013)

my guess white top(Duraloop) Duracell made in Japan black top made in China go figure


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 12, 2013)

Camerajah said:


> my guess white top(Duraloop) Duracell made in Japan black top made in China go figure


Exactly correct. The black top Duracells are not Eneloops.


----------



## STEMI_RN (Mar 12, 2013)

Eneloop all the way. Costco sells them a lot and at that price, they're paid for after 2 uses.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Mar 12, 2013)

eneloop or eneloop xx (More power/less recharges)


----------



## funkboy (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting thread.

I was always interested if the new PowerGenxi NiZn batteries would kill my 550EXs. Evidently they recycle so fast they'll take a Nikon SB900 to thermal shutdown after 15 shots or so...

At the moment for environments where I want a flash with me (especially now that I have a flashless 6D) but don't plan on using it much I use non-rechargable Energizer lithiums as they last forever & are about as light as AAs get. They really help keep the weight down in the 270EXII so I never take it out of the bag to save weight.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Eneloops. I love mine.


----------



## dlleno (Mar 12, 2013)

funkboy said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I was always interested if the new PowerGenxi NiZn batteries would kill my 550EXs. Evidently they recycle so fast they'll take a Nikon SB900 to thermal shutdown after 15 shots or so...
> 
> At the moment for environments where I want a flash with me (especially now that I have a flashless 6D) but don't plan on using it much I use non-rechargable Energizer lithiums as they last forever & are about as light as AAs get. They really help keep the weight down in the 270EXII so I never take it out of the bag to save weight.



as long as they meet your needs for the price you want to pay, thats the main thing. To me, weight is way down the list of priorities, below that of capacity, recycle time, and number of charge cycles. The extraordinary shelf life of the 1.5v lithiums is evidence of a high internal resistance, which makes them good for emergency and occasional use, but probably not as regular workhorses. It also explains the heat they generate during discharge. Syl Arena, for example reports that Lithuims mis-fire more often during high-rate torture tests (full power pops) than other battery types.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Mar 12, 2013)

I seen SB900 shut down on a warm day let alone a cycle thermal trigger.


Seems the Eneloops XX it is


----------



## astevenscr (Mar 12, 2013)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> What ones? the EX seem to promise fast Cycle times while enloop say charged for a year. Other things to consider? please educate me as im going from throw always to 100% rechargeable. about 64 batteries for PW's and 9 strobe
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/64-Pack-PowerEx-2700-mAh-AA-NiMH-Rechargeable-Batteries-with-Battery-Cases-Maha-/230766993195?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item35bac8df2b&_uhb=1#ht_6629wt_1398
> 
> seems like a good price but what do I know.



At first blush, seems like a decent price, but after you add in $43 for shipping, not so much - you're looking at $3.73 a battery. One place I really like shopping for rechargeable batteries (and chargers), after Amazon, is Thomas Distributing. There, you can get a four-pack of the newest version (not XX) of Eneloops for about $10, or you can get Imedions (I have had a batch of these for a couple of years with no complaint, seem about equivalent to the Eneloops for low discharge), or several other brands. You can also pick up one of several fairly inexpensive chargers (I strongly recommend that you get one that charges individual cells individually instead of in pairs). Finally, it's one of a few sites that has real NiMh C and D cells instead of just using an adapter with a AA cell. 

It's possible to qualify for free shipping there (I'm not sure of all the requirements, but for an overall lower price than your link, go for ANY low-dischcarge battery. There's nothing like being on a trip with regular old NiMh batteries only to discover they don't have charge left because you forgot to charge them within the past month. 

Even if you end up finding a better price elsewhere, I find the organization of the Thomas Distributing site to be very good: for example, grouping all low-discharge AA cells together.


----------



## notapro (Mar 12, 2013)

I offer yet another endorsement for the Eneloop XX. As others have written, use a charger that holds several batteries. Currently, I'm using a Pearstone charger (model AA-8LCD) that holds 8 batteries.


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 12, 2013)

I started out with Eneloops some years back, made the switch to Imedions from Thomas Distributing. For me, the Imedion cells give more flashes per charge. I use an 8 bay MAHA charger and am very pleased.

Y'all do know that Panasonic bought out the Sanyo Eneloop and starting here pretty darn soon the battery is undergoing some changes. The Eneloop name will be there, but very small, carrying the Panasonic name. Not a big deal I guess along with the new packaging but the real issue is that Panasonic has large facilities in China that they will be delegating production of the new Eneloops to. So they won't be made in Japan anymore. This bit may be the killer for the Eneloop. Folks in the flashlight world are very disturbed by this, as they drive a flashlight very hard compared to the way we use a flash. Many more amps pulled for top power output and they are very worried the new cells won't take it.

To see what is being said, check it out here: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/19399


----------



## funkboy (Mar 12, 2013)

For sessions where I'm using a lot of flash, I've been using the house-brand ULSD batteries from greenbatteries.com & they work quite well...


----------



## dlleno (Mar 12, 2013)

Chris Burch said:


> I started with regular Eneloop and now use the Eneloop XX.



FYI the XX enelopps are awesome, expensive, and good for only 500 cycles.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2013)

hjulenissen said:


> I am using Eneloop and Eneloop XX. Also using a Lacrosse bc 1000 smart charger:
> http://www.amazon.com/La-Crosse-Technology-Battery-BC1000/dp/B004J6DLD4/ref=pd_sbs_hg_2
> 
> Pleased. I did not do comparisions myself, but I recommend the comments on amazon.
> ...



I bought this charger (i think after a previous recomendation from you and others) its a great charger
I also have a GP powerbank that charges 8 and use only eneloop


----------



## dlleno (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm using the Maha 801D. Great charger/ individual circuits for each battery, soft and normal charge modes plus soft an normal recondition modes. 8 cells AA or AAA any combo. 

using 16 Eneloops now, but with four flashguns I'm gonna need more! Panasonic may change things I don't know but I found that when I read the data sheets CLOSELY I found that the eneloops optimize the things important to me (charge cycles and flash recycle time). there is no free lunch, so of the four parameters:

charge cycles (life)
capacity (number of flashes per charge)
internal resistance (recycle time)
self discharge rate

you can't optimize all four at the same time. increase capacity and you will give up internal resistance and/or number of cycles and discharge rate. Batteries with the highest charge cycles rating will tend to have a lower capacity


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Apr 4, 2013)

I am using 28 Eneloops right now for weddings etc. It is the best, what I ever had.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm using Eneloops also and the Maha 801D. Great charger.


----------

